# "Farmhouse Cheddar" culture



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

I swear I had a cheese culture called "Farmhouse Cheddar." I know there are recipes for making a farmhouse cheddar, but this was a *culture* with that name.

I've been searching the culture sources I know online, and I can *NOT* find it.

Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## Cyngbaeld (May 20, 2004)

I've never seen anything except Mesophilic starter used in cheddar recipes. I wonder if that was what you had and it was just labeled "Cheddar"?


----------



## suzyhomemaker09 (Sep 24, 2004)

You are not crazy, I knew I remembered seeing it before when I read your post.
Here it is...

http://hoeggergoatsupply.com/xcart/product.php?productid=3831&cat=34&page=1


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

THANK YOU THANK YOU!

I thought I remembered the little goat pic on it, but couldn't get the whole thing together in my brain.

WOO HOO!


----------



## suzyhomemaker09 (Sep 24, 2004)




----------



## Ezekiel's Garde (May 10, 2009)

Glad SuzyHomemaker was able to help you!! We can't live without our Farmhouse Cheddar culture! I make a soft cheese out of it at least once a week, and am hoping to learn how to make a curded cheese soon, too. It rocks!


----------



## Mickey (Aug 28, 2002)

Ezekiel's Garden,
Could you post or pm me the recipe for the soft cheese you make?
Thanks,
Mickey


----------



## Marianne (Feb 22, 2009)

Is the soft version spreadable, or sort of soft like Velveeta? 

I have the most horrendous time making cheese!! I'm just NO GOOD at it! I try everyone's recipes but mine are generally only considered edible by chicks, piggies and dogs. But I keep trying! Nothing better to do with all this milk.


----------

